# No-Touch Cricket Feeding



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Two things: i HATE crickets...so many moving parts and always staring at you?? It's just wrong. I will NOT, under any circumstances, touch a cricket - dead, live, frozen or otherwise. Jamie has done all of this for me but when he takes his sweet time, I do it.

And...I believe VERY strongly that you must gutload crickets before feeding them to your hedgie. Have you SEEN what crickets eat? Blue gel and cricket poop. Nasty. And this ensures your hedgie is getting at least a mouthful of good veggies!

We buy crickets in Bug Tubs (about 100/tub) so you may have to adapt to suit your needs. We occasionally buy 500 (they come in a cardboard box :shock: ) but that's a whole different system that I call "Jamie Do the Crickets".

Firstly, I do almost all of this in the bathtub: if the gross little things escape, you can contain them long enough to get your hedgie, who can quickly take care of any stragglers.

When you get your crickets home, put your carrots/spinach/whatever in the container. Just pry open the lid a teeny bit (they WILL try to get out). Be strong and quick: Pry. Drop. Close. (For 100, I use 4 chunks of carrot). I have also put the carrots, etc in a LARGE plastic pitcher(think TALL), then dumped the entire contents of the bugs into the container. This is tricky. Make sure your container has air-holes!!! Or you will be gutloading dead crickets.

Let them feast on their last meal for 2-3 days. Don't remove that gel crap, as they can still get water from it but they prefer the carrots. (And are you really planning to put your hand into a container filled with crickets?). They chirp. A lot. I keep mine in the kitchen window during the day, then the storage room at night. This is to off-set the bad karma from the mass murder I am about to commit. :roll: 

Pop the container in the freezer. At first, I froze them for 3 days because I wanted to make sure none were going to come back to life and get me in my sleep; now I just freeze overnight.

Pick out crickets using tweezers (I proudly own at least a dozen pair scattered around the house. You never know when you may want to not touch something.) Watch for really mangled crickets (it looks like their body is empty) and crickets that are overly black/dark: they were dead before you froze 'em. I just look at the belly on each one: it should be cream colored.

Plop the crickets in a container (not huge/not small: you will either get ice crystal or shmushed crickets). I stopped using recycled yogurt, etc containers as they don't seem to stop ice crystals from forming - use a better quality container. Make sure it has a tight-fitting lid!! Just think about what would happen if it fell out of your freezer and opened. K? 

Place container in freezer. Preferable far, far back so you don't have to look at it every time you get out the Rocky Road.

I take out Sumo's allotment right before I feed him. I used to take them out in the morning but they get gross and soggy and stick to everything. uber disgusting. They only need 10-15 minutes at room temp.

NOTE: crickets can jump REALLY high and are really fast and sneaky. Always have a clear glass bowl on hand to cover an escapee so it is contained until you can get someone else to capture it.

That's it!! Any questions??


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahaha! you really hate crickets. I think they're gross too! I'm so affraid of them escaping that that I olny let them feed for a day and throw them into the freezer. But once they are dead and frozen I can handle them.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You have NO idea...those big weird eyes between their KNEES!!! What normal creature has eyes between their knees??? c'mon.

NO TOUCHY!!! I had a dead, frozen cricket land on my foot. Jamie came running when he heard the ruckus and asked me what was wrong. I pointed to the...thing...on the floor and said "IT...TOUCHED...ME..."

I used to own a tarantula, who crawled everywhere and I am always picking up bugs outside to look at them, so I am obviously nutso. Don't care. As long as crickets and mealies don't...touch...me...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: As always, very entertaining! I would love it if you could post a video. :twisted: :lol: 

I laugh, I poke fun...but I still can't bring myself to even buy the little guys. Perhaps one day. (In the meantime, I enjoyed the education.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wait...They have eyes between their knees?????!!!!! :shock: Did I read that correctly??????? Now I'm really grossed out! 
I hate mealies that have been in the fridge and they're not moving untill you grab one and they start to squirm everyitme it freaks me out! Also, I had to cut the heads off of some superworms and they still move for a long time! I picked up the body thinking it was dead and it wiggled, I screamed and dropped it. My fiance had to come save me from the not so dead decapitated superworm lol.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Cindy, you always, always manage to crack me up with your wording. Your posts always seem to help me too, especially food-related posts! I keep trying to remind myself I need to gutload Lily's crickets, but I just haven't bothered to figure out a good way to do it yet. Maybe I'll take the five-gallon bucket approach and just keep them in the garage while they eat up. I'll have to find something besides just carrots though...I found out the hard way that Lily not only hates carrots, but also hates carrot-fed-only crickets. She spit both of those crickets out on me...AFTER chewing them. :roll: Anyway, thanks for the tips!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i do NOT understand how you can deal with the MOST TERRIFYING CREATURE ON EARTH...
a tarantula...just typing the word makes me jittery & nauseous...yet can't handle FROZEN crickets. you are as bonkers as i am!  :twisted: :lol: 

that said, i am a huge fan of your no touch method. i think the tweezers are brilliant & don't know how i did not think of it. now i can skip touching the frozen ones too (well, once i get some more tweezers - i am NOT using my good needlenose Tweezermans!).


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

...and I let my little spider crawl on me...up my arms.... :twisted: 

Kelsey!!! Before you go using a five gallon bucket...how big is your freezer??!! For the system to be 'No Touchy', you have to gutload in a container that's small enough to fit in your freezer...or sles...what are you going to do with a bucket full of fat, happy crickets? :shock:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

C - that made me throw up a little bit. & want to run away screaming at the same time. i will have night terrors now. thanks. :shock:  

Kelsey - i am planning to feed my crickets (this go round): spinach, zucchini, yellow squash, peppers (all colors), cauliflower, & maybe a piece of apple or plum. i am going to try to rotate foods every time. next time, i know i will feed broccoli, kale, sweet potato, some sort of fruit...not sure what else. maybe feeding a variety will help? perhaps that would keep Lily from spitting out mangaled cricket goo on you. since she loves peas, maybe you could make sure you put some peas in? worth a try.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> Kelsey - i am planning to feed my crickets (this go round): spinach, zucchini, yellow squash, peppers (all colors), cauliflower, & maybe a piece of apple or plum.


 :shock: 
Screw the crickets! I'm moving in! :twisted:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

COME ON DOWN!   

i have an extra room & a hedgie room. :twisted:  

don't forget Jamie, Sumo, & the bunny.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You can sleep with Jamie. I want Henry.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Derp...Good point, Cindy. :lol: I really do have a brain...I promise. I also managed to forget that somewhere in Lily's mountain of supplies, I have a Cricket Keeper that I bought at some point. I'll have to dig it out, maybe I can use that, even if it's disgusting to clean afterwards. It's small enough to fit in the freezer where I store Lily's crickets and baby food cubes.

And thanks for the suggestions, Rivoli! I'll have to take a trip to the grocery store next time I get crickets, see what I can find for them. Even your crickets eat healthier than I do! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> And thanks for the suggestions, Rivoli! I'll have to take a trip to the grocery store next time I get crickets, see what I can find for them. Even your crickets eat healthier than I do! :lol:


You don't know the half of it, Kelsey. Don't get me started...she's a nice girl, that Rivoli, but a teensy bit nutso. :twisted:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> You can sleep with Jamie. I want Henry.


DEAL! as long as he won't bite my toes randomly in the middle of the night too. :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> You don't know the half of it, Kelsey. Don't get me started...she's a nice girl, that Rivoli, but a teensy bit nutso. :twisted:


i proudly fly my nutbar flag, thank you! :shock: 

Kelsey - what is a Cricket Keeper (C-before you start, i know it is obvious some sort of contraption for keeping crickets  )? i just have a 6"x8" plastic container with holes drilled through the top.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> Kelsey - what is a Cricket Keeper (C-before you start, i know it is obvious some sort of contraption for keeping crickets  )? i just have a 6"x8" plastic container with holes drilled through the top.


That's what it is...in many different sizes. The beautiful part is it has a tube-thingy that allows you to get one cricket out while preventing others from escaping. I will get you one for Xmas. :lol:

Sending you a link...email...EDIT: here's one: http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/rep ... et-keeper/


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that's it! I used it once when I first got crickets and was trying to feed them live. That quickly ended and the keeper was thrown into the supply pile. I think I should be able to find it...Maybe? :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Kelsey...I just don't know what to say...sigh... :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I haven't gut-loaded my crickies in the past because I was so afraid of touching them. I have visions of me putting them in a nice container filled with tasty veggies, only to instantly find myself swarmed by an army of little hoppers, chirping their tiny battle cries as they take me down. Maaaaaaaybe, just maybe, I will get my courage up and try this method with my next batch, provided I can find a suitable container! 

When I last went to the pet store a week or so ago, I got 150 crickets (the employees just LOVE me), which they put into a plastic bag (like that would hold cotton candy?) with some egg carton pieces and gel water stuff. I put them in the backseat of my car (because who wants to look at the little critters hopping all around when you're driving??? :shock and when I got home (about a 20 minute drive) I discovered they had pretty much all died, most likely from the combo of super southern heat wave and crappy car air conditioning.  Still, those little suckers went right in the freezer anyway, because you JUST. NEVER. KNOW. The last thing I want on my hands is Zombie Crickets.

And, MissC, normally I think of you as a very thoughtful, rational person, but: A TARANTULA?! You must be crazy. Just the thought it making me get goosebumps. _shuddershuddershuddershudder_ Next thing you know, you'll be telling me that those giganto hissing ****roaches would make a GREAT pet! :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

cylaura said:


> I have visions of me putting them in a nice container filled with tasty veggies, only to instantly find myself swarmed by an army of little hoppers, chirping their tiny battle cries as they take me down.


I LOVE THIS! :lol: :lol: priceless.

& that is why i am going to take my container with the cricket buffet to PetCo & have them put the buggers in there so i will not have any cricket transfer duties to do. no way.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> & that is why i am going to take my container with the cricket buffet to PetCo & have them put the buggers in there so i will not have any cricket transfer duties to do. no way.


Don't forget: you promised a video. I CANNOT wait to see the look on the Petco staff's face when you walk in with a bin of veggies and say 'Fill 'er up'. :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

rivoli256 said:


> cylaura said:
> 
> 
> > I have visions of me putting them in a nice container filled with tasty veggies, only to instantly find myself swarmed by an army of little hoppers, chirping their tiny battle cries as they take me down.
> ...


Such a good idea!!! Why didn't I think of that? Totally gonna bring my own cricket buffet/death house with me next time. :twisted:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

cylaura said:


> Such a good idea!!! Why didn't I think of that? Totally gonna bring my own cricket buffet/death house with me next time. :twisted:


Sigh. I thought it was just her...there's more of her, apparently. Video, please.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I had a Green Anole once... she ate crickets. It scarred me for life. Their disgusting legs and nasty eyes and eeeeuugh. I literally had nightmares about them

Does it make me a bad hedgie mama if I can't bring myself to do the cricket thing? I about passed out one time when I dropped a meal worm on my foot (wearing a sock) so I know I would make a fool of myself trying to cram food into their nasty lair without getting touched by one or having some escape...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> I had a Green Anole once... she ate crickets. It scarred me for life. Their disgusting legs and nasty eyes and eeeeuugh. I literally had nightmares about them
> 
> Does it make me a bad hedgie mama if I can't bring myself to do the cricket thing? I about passed out one time when I dropped a meal worm on my foot (wearing a sock) so I know I would make a fool of myself trying to cram food into their nasty lair without getting touched by one or having some escape...


Nope...not a bad mama at all...You do what you can with what you have where you are.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Green Anole once... she ate crickets. It scarred me for life. Their disgusting legs and nasty eyes and eeeeuugh. I literally had nightmares about them
> ...


Well said. 

I NEVER thought I would be okay with crickets. I still wonder what happened to the super crazy insect-phobic me. I clearly have been brainwashed by hedgies. :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

cylaura said:


> I still wonder what happened to the super crazy insect-phobic me.:lol:


Um.. No way you are worse than me. There was one time when I had a mealworm in Teddy Bears bowl left over from last night but I didn't know (well it was dead buttt...) I peered into the bowl saw the mealworm and sent the bowl flying across the room, hit the wall, broke, and off to petco to buy a new bowl. I *SO* dont do the mealworm business :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > You can sleep with Jamie. I want Henry.
> ...


Hehehe... does Henry bite your toes randomly in the middle of the night? I LOVE Henry!!! Not because he bites your toes - but because he bites your toes randomly in the middle of the night!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

TeddysMommy said:


> cylaura said:
> 
> 
> > I still wonder what happened to the super crazy insect-phobic me.:lol:
> ...


L...M...A...O... I feel so brave next to you people. :lol: :lol: :lol:

PJ...isn't the thought of Rivoli getting bitten regularly just a fantastic thought...just before I go to sleep, I think of how peaceful my slumber will be compared to hers. Warms my heart. And you'll be pleased to know that Hallie's fave place to poop is in her shoes!!! She has a Prada Pooper!!!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> And you'll be pleased to know that Hallie's fave place to poop is in her shoes!!! She has a Prada Pooper!!!! :twisted: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Prada Pooper!! :lol: Hehe. I knew they were a match made in heaven.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > And you'll be pleased to know that Hallie's fave place to poop is in her shoes!!! She has a Prada Pooper!!!! :twisted: :lol:
> ...


It's just too perfect!! :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

what am i gonna do with you 2???

sigh.

& yes, PJ, Henry randomly bites my toes, arms, & legs in the middle of the night. :shock: :roll: i love the evil genius. 

& Hallie loves shoes. i heard her knocking them around last night. Prada Pooper indeed.


----------

